# Breeder not Responding to Me!



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I am wondering if anyone has a suggestion for me. The breeder that I used is not responding to my requests to send me the limited registration papers now that I had Parker neutered. He was neutered at 6 months old.
When I originigally contacted her before the purchase, she answered my e-mails, and my phone calls giving and asking questions. 
I made arrangements to meet her to purchase my puppy since she was located so far away from me. I bought my sweet puppy, signed the contract for ale and purchase of a Pet/Companion Havanese Puppy- it stated that I was purcahsing an AKC Havanese Puppy- a pure bred Havanese registerable with the AKC with the limited registration. The contract stated the names of the parents, the birth date, and the description of color (sable parti)and that I would receive the papers from her as soon as I produced papers proving that I had neutered the puppy at 6 months old. It also stated that she guaranteed parents were Cerf teseted and was clear of cataracts at time of breeding. I also have the stickers of distemper,worming and Adenovirus vaccines. Breeder also states that she will support the buyers with any questions.
The breeder responded to a few of my e-mails that I sent regarding questions about food etc. Then I e-mailed her questions about the terrible tear stains that my puppy was producing all of a sudden. She did not reply to me, I sent several more e-mails- and then finally a more assertive e-mail saying that I was annoyed that she did not reply to me- that I would have thought that she would be interested in what happens to her puppies! She did finally reply, saying that I just should not obsess about it. I also said that he smelled funny. She said he had a bath before bringing him to me and that I must be overly sensitive because Havanese do not smell.
When I brought my puppy to the vet for a check up, it seems that the smell came from terrible double ear infections. 
Now that I have had my puppy neutered, I sent the proof to her, by mail, followed by several e-mails (with cute pictures). She is supposed to send me the registration papers. I have not heard from her since, I have e-mailed, I have called and left messages. NO RESPONSE! The website is still active. 
I contacted the AKC who told me that she should have provided the registration numbers of the dam and sire, which she did not. (And I did not do enough homework to know that she should have)
I just do not know what else to do to get a response from her- and I am now questioning the health of my puppy- not knowing if any tests were done even on the dam and sire. Of course, I love my puppy, and he belongs to our family with or without papers. My family just adores him, even my 90 year old mother who lives with us , eyes light up when he is around her. 
But this just gets me so mad! I feel so betrayed and so taken! The website is www.pembridgehavanese.com. The breeders name,and I use that term loosely, is Laurie Pembridge. Anybody hear of her? (located in upstate New York) Anyone have any ideas as to how to get in touch with her, or how to report her - Afterall, she is using the AKC name to say that I was purchasing an AKC Havenese Puppy.
Any information about what to do would be greatly appreciated. 
Lynn Uchetel
__________________
Lynn U


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Lynn,
Is it possible that the breeder could have had a family emergency and not available or some other legitimate reason? How long have you been trying to contact her? Is she a member of the HCA or one of the Havanese local clubs?


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

I have not heard from her since mid February when I sent an email about Parkers tear staining improving - and I sent pictures to her. i have sent other correspondence since then including the proof of neutering.

Frankly, I have had family emergencies since that time, so I do not think that there is a legitimate reason not to send a quick e-mail at least. And, it is the beginning of May already. It is possible that she is "out of business". But why wuld she still have her website in existence? And her phone still works with her name! But she does not reply to the voicemails !


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*hmmm*

Why don't you email her from a different email address pretending to be someone else looking for a dog? Or get a friend to call her? You gotta be SNEAKY!!


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes, that is a good idea- And I just did that several days ago- still no reply to my friend too. (I thought I would outsmart her- to no avail- at least not yet!)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

luchetel said:


> Yes, that is a good idea- And I just did that several days ago- still no reply to my friend too. (I thought I would outsmart her- to no avail- at least not yet!)


Lynn,
I agree, not responding since February is too long. How about sending a registered "demand" letter?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Do you have a friend that is a lawyer that would write the letter on his letterhead? I would also consider small claim court for default of contract. (You do have a copy of the contract, right?) If you didn't get the papers, you would at least get the purchase price of your dog.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Lynn U,

I suggest you send her a certified letter stating you want the registation papers now. If you send it certified they have to sign for the letter and then you will know she has received it. If she does not respond to the letter, I would file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau in her city. That is bad business and the breeder needs to be held accountable for the transaction she made with you. You have not received what you purchased and you have every right to be upset with the breeder. 

Good Luck,
Lynn


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Lynn U, I would recommend a certified letter. This way she has to sign for it and you have proof. Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

You might try contacting the Havanese Club of America and also the local club that she belongs to if she is a member of a local chapter. They may be able to act on your behalf and get to the bottom of the problem.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree with the previous posters, send a letter- make sure you send it _certified mail, return receipt requested_.

Very clearly state to her that you expect the matter to be taken care of within 14 business days, and if it's not you will seek legal recourse.

If you don't hear back from her within 14 business days, I would contact the attorney general in _her_ area.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

What ended up happening with this?? Her website no longer exists.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

You can also, after doing the certified letter route, if you do not get a response, file a 'warrent in debt' claim in court against her as you paid for these papers as part of the deal and did not get them. You can PM me for details about how to proceed regarding this; I had to do this against a contractor and once the court got involved, things got resolved quickly and the tile that was mine was returned. Funny how that happens.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

The original post was from 2007...


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

I would also add the breeder to Yelp and leave a review. Yelp is the go-to website for reviews on just about everything.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I know Lauren! I hate when we get left hanging......


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

I clicked on her website the you posted and ended up on a Japanese orKorean website with a man at a desk!! Unnerving!
Good luck...
my only other thought is it may be a".net" instead of ".com"


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

Laura Pembridge and her family are on Facebook. She has her page locked, but some of her family members (FB friends) are an open book. An investigator could easily get her contact info. I would take her to small claims court on principle! Serve her a court appearance. I bet she will suddenly become responsive. If this is her I believe she lives in Clymer, NY? If so, I see her address and phone number on Google. Be careful contacting her on FB because she can easily make her FB account disappear from the public.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Statute of Limitations has run out by now. This thread is six years old.


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

Well how did this come back up. Hope everything turned out ok.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I know I responded thinking this was a current thread; I did not realize it was from 2007 until it was pointed out to me. I dont typically look at dates on the various posts.


----------

